# Sticky  One way to attach mini Fissidens on the rock or carpet



## tien13378

Hi All,

I introduce one way of my friend how to attach minifissiden to rock or carpet, my English not good enough to explain detail so please see pictures

First step 
Set up your hard scape whatever you want 









Wash the fiss









Use grinder to grind the fiss









Spay the water to moist the fiss, rocks and carpet









Rub the fiss that grinded to the rock









Remain fiss put on gravel









Cover tank with anything to keep the fiss/rock ... moist









After 5-7days you can fill the water









After three weeks









Ref other tank did same way


















Visit *here *to see more pictures of this tank


----------



## wabisabi

*Re: One way to attach minifissidens on the rock or carpet*

Awesome! Thanks for sharing. I didn't realize the fissidens would grab on to the rocks so quickly. Great tip!


----------



## koldsoup

Very nice! Thanks for sharing! Great scapes you have there!


----------



## h4n

wow... i wonder if it any different with the regular fissiden.. very nice!


----------



## xtevo

Simply stunning! Congrats buddy! Amazing carpet, such a natural look! =D>


----------



## jczz1232

Wow really nice! Hmm wonder if anyone have Mini Fissiden in US?


----------



## Green Thumb Aquatics

I am going to try this with regular moss, anyone thoughts?


----------



## ChadRamsey

what a great idea, thx for sharing

Green Thumb, id like to hear the results of you decide to try it.


----------



## Left C

Putting the Fissidens in the grinder reminds me of the Super Bass-O-Matic from SNL.


----------



## XMX

Nice. Simple and easy. Will this work with any type of moss?


----------



## Alplily

Beautiful! Thanks for the tip! I love how natural this looks.

It SHOULD work for other mosses, too. Folks who garden with non-aquatic mosses in the outdoor landscape use a similar technique.


----------



## Reef2plants

I love the look of this moss! Where does one obtain fiss?


----------



## singolz

Reef2plants said:


> I love the look of this moss! Where does one obtain fiss?


he was abbreviating fissidens. I have a whole tank out of control with fissidens fontanus, but it's smothered with BBA I'm trying to treat right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins

This thread has been added to the aquascaping sticky threads due to its useful content. Thank you tien13378 for posting this.


----------



## Eugene

Super!!!


----------



## epicfish

Just did this today...let's see how it turns out in 5-7 days!


----------



## Drip Loop

I was wondering... Do you expose the fissidens to light during this time? Or will it attach without lighting over a week?


----------



## keno

Has anyone tried this with wood?


----------



## R2d2magno

Excellent tip! Does it apply to other type of moss to? 

Greetings!


----------



## Zapins

I believe this must be done with the lights on Drip_Loop.

R2d2magno - I don't see why it wouldn't work with other mosses since they all grow similarly.

epicfish I know its only been 4 days but do you have an update yet?


----------



## jdigiorgio

Zapins and all, Like Zapins said it probably will work with any kind of moss but I think it will only work on rough, semi rough rocks and wood. They will need something to grab onto.


----------



## epicfish

Ya. Didn't have as much luck as the OP and I'm using some rough/porous rocks. Time to go with an epoxy solution on the rocks. Light coat of epoxy with a brush or via a spray bottle and sprinkle the moss on top. Let it dry, and voila.


----------



## lilobee

Thank you so much. I'm starting a new tank and this is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## joaly

what kind of rocks are you using to attach the ff? or any moss? and where can i get it ?

thanks


----------



## the_rahul_009

I mean seriously you have grounded them.. awesome idea


----------



## bornscorpio30

epicfish did u get it going with epoxy? did it work for you?


----------



## anson45

Cant seem to find mini fissidens anywhere for purchase. Anyone else got lucky with this method?


----------



## wha2222

very nice


----------



## Aplomado

I like the hardscape.


----------



## Axelrodi202

Would this work on sand?


----------



## cloud18

I have regular fissident, so I was wondering if this method can be apply to those? Cause I do not have a lot and don't dare to test them..


----------



## Zapins

If you don't have a lot then just tie it on with thread. That way will grow for sure. The method in this thread is more for a situation where you have a large amount of moss and want to cover a large area quickly.


----------



## bobbyg

I just made an account to comment on this thread!

Here's my situation: Yesterday, I've cut up (instead of grind) my fissiden into really really small pieces. Then I put it back into my tank directly under my light (which i would leave on for the duration of this project).
I then decided to put an existing driftwood I had into this (dry) tank too. This driftwood has java moss tied to it, and I was hoping this process would allow the moss to attach and root itself into the wood. 
Well, this morning, I went o check on the progress and have discovered mold developing on my driftwood...

Should I continue and let the mold grow, and worry about it once i fill the tank with water again? Or should i remove the driftwood? would it affect my fish once I fill it back with water and let them return?


----------



## Zapins

Little hard to see the mold but perhaps let it keep growing and see what happens.


----------



## roundmomo

Hi, when u mention grind,do u literally mean grinding it into Small bits? I can't see that photo u put


----------



## Zapins

Yes he used a meat grinder to chop up the moss into small bits.

You can also just chop the moss up with a knife or pick it apart by hand, anything to make it small and spreadable.


----------



## cdaJiv

Does anyone know what was done or the setup described it's not clear what's going on seeing how the photos have expired.


----------



## Stan510

There is a Youtube vid of Fissidens spackeled on driftwood mountainscape. The whole process.


----------



## Uproar

Very interesting method. I will have to try it.


----------

